# Голоса BINCHI



## Bayanist711 (30 Янв 2016)

Может кто нибудь в курсе, возможно ли отдельно заказать голоса BINCHI, и сколько это может стоить?


----------



## zet10 (30 Янв 2016)

Возможно. Цена комплекта 1300 евро.


----------

